# HMRC TAX CHECK



## guyshaq

This will weed out lots of PHV Drivers

From 4 April 2022, HMRC will introduce a new nationwide tax check that any new applicant or licensee seeking to renew a taxi or PHV driver licence will have to undertake. After you have completed the tax check online, you will be given a 9-character tax check code from HMRC that you will need to give to TfL as part of your application process.


----------



## Shane Sheikh

It is just to check you are registered for tax. That's all


----------

